# Dream Not-Dream - Iterating



## Terwox (Jun 14, 2008)

[Just a teaser.]

It was time.

She climbed up from the volcano where she had long slumbered.  Her lieutenant followed, carrying with her a boiling vat of lava.  Her thirteen lesser followers, fire giants of simple stature, stood too low to the ground for her to deign to speak to. 

Her lieutenant addressed her.  “Titan, your plans?”*

“Surround them, move inward.”  Her lieutenant relayed the order to her lessers.

The human town at the base of the volcano had stood for years.  

Around a thousand lived near the center of the town.

A human was running towards her, fifty feet below.  She raised her fiery greatsword, but paused when she heard him yelling.  “I’ve got the sacrifice, wait!”  He was carrying a young boy.  She shrugged, and cut them both down.  There would be far more sacrifices than him today.



*  4E MM pg. 123.  Fire Giant Titan.  This is a PC.


----------

